# Recommendations for cycling crash hats ??



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I nearly got wiped out last night on the way to work, fortunately I saw the car scooting up to the junction and just had that feeling he wasn't going to stop and was able to swerve out of the way but nearly came off when I hit the kerb. On top of that I've become a bit risk adverse in my old age so much as I don't like them I was thinking about a crash hat, I've only got one head with not much left inside it so I'd like to try and preserve it for as long as I can.

:laugh: :laugh:

I don't wan't one of the lattice type, sorry they just look daft but I see a few people especially kids on BMX or skateboards with these "flack" type helmets which don't look to bad. Now I have absolutely no idea what is good or bad or just for show but it is something I don't mind spending a few quid on to get a decent bit of kit.

Any suggestions would be welcome



Something along these sort of line maybe.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I don't ride so can't offer any suggestions but have to say that these days anyone not wearing a crash-hat of some description is being foolhardy. My niece's husband had an accident on the short 1/4 mile ride to his work during which he sustained head injuries. That was over two years ago and he is still recovering and his personality seems to have been changed totally in the process..

You're very wise to wear one and to be honest I'd buy the best I could possibly get hold of that's purposely made for the job, regardless of how daft they look. It only takes one idiot on the road and your life can be ruined....


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Just a suggestion but a brightly colored one would help you to be seen....................... :toot:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

luckywatch said:


> Just a suggestion but a brightly colored one would help you to be seen....................... :toot:


 :laugh: :laugh:



artistmike said:


> I don't ride so can't offer any suggestions but have to say that these days anyone not wearing a crash-hat of some description is being foolhardy. My niece's husband had an accident on the short 1/4 mile ride to his work during which he sustained head injuries. That was over two years ago and he is still recovering and his personality seems to have been changed totally in the process..
> 
> You're very wise to wear one and to be honest I'd buy the best I could possibly get hold of that's purposely made for the job, regardless of how daft they look. It only takes one idiot on the road and your life can be ruined....


I should really know better, I was knocked off my bike when I was kid and it's the only time I've been in hospital. Fortunately I was just a bit concussed and only had a few scrapes and bruises. Even more so these days as the majority of drivers just give you no room at all although it's fair to say some cyclists are their own worst enemy, generally I'm reasonably careful and use the paths where possible but it's still risky.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Bond, I reluctantly started wearing a helmut a year or so ago and bought that very one you suggest, for the same reasons....didn't like it at all. Using the 'lattice' type now, they reduce weight and allow loads of air in around the head. These two points more important than I thought.

I do look daft though.

Dec


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

The one you have shown is lovingly know as a p1ss pot helmet so i wouldnt bother as they are always hot to wear.

Get something from these guys

www.chainreactioncycles.com and you will be sorted


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

The one you've got pictured by TSG is a good manufacturer, I've got one of their more basic models without the bit down the back. Yes, they can be hot to wear but I prefer them personally. At some point I'll probably upgrade to this one by them:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004OXQCRO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2XHXOIIFS6I7I&coliid=I27UESMRTDPR5X&psc=1


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Deco said:


> Bond, I reluctantly started wearing a helmut a year or so ago and bought that very one you suggest, for the same reasons....didn't like it at all. Using the 'lattice' type now, they reduce weight and allow loads of air in around the head. These two points more important than I thought.
> 
> I do look daft though.
> 
> Dec


Daft photo required....................... :yes:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

this looks cool i actually had one like it in yellow when i was 12 and rode a BMX like in ET

http://www.totalcycling.com/en/Lazer-Phoenix-Full-Face-Helmet/m-21570.aspx?gclid=CIfrvqqW3ccCFUZAGwod8vECBg&utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=UnitedKingdom


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> this looks cool i actually had one like it in yellow when i was 12 and rode a BMX like in ET
> 
> http://www.totalcycling.com/en/Lazer-Phoenix-Full-Face-Helmet/m-21570.aspx?gclid=CIfrvqqW3ccCFUZAGwod8vECBg&utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=UnitedKingdom


I am always thinking these pointy front helmets look like neck breakers in you come off and bite the dust head first. Years back when I did a bit of drag racing I bought a Simpson Super Bandit, fine for a car but I'd never have worn one on a motorbike for the reasons above.

Anyway after a bit of google it turns out there is a proper bike shop close by that I didn't know existed so I took a wander down for a look see. The guy was super helpful showed me loads of hats and even properly measured me up. There in lay the problem turns out I have a big head !!!

Yeah Yeah you knew that already

:laugh: :laugh:

But he still had some that fitted, as I said I only went for a look see and he showed me two both of which he said were popular and reasonable value and a good step up from the ASDA/Wilko jobs, a lumious green lattice thing with a flashing light and a TSG. And he wasn't a bad salesman either as I ended up walking out with this and he did say TSG was a decent bit of kit even though he could have sold me something more expensive.



















Would Sir be interested in a new bike was his next question, I might have been until I saw the prices...................... :wacko: I did point out to him I could have a nice Merc 500 CL complete with a fridge in the armrest for your Champers for less but he didn't seem impressed especially when I told him my bike only cost forty quid.

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> > this looks cool i actually had one like it in yellow when i was 12 and rode a BMX like in ET
> ...


looks good and tough enough for a spot of this


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Bond, I am so disappointed in you. There is not one single shred of scientific evidence to prove that cycle helmets have any nett benefit, not one. This is why CTC the major cycling organisation in the UK, will not encourage mandatory use. They are not even sold as safety devices by the manufacturers, but as a "product" to buy...amazing, you'd think they'd sell zillions if they were so useful, er, protective...., it's a UK/US thing......get it now? Plus, you'll look a twat.

If people want to wear one, fine, if they don't, fine. But none of this daft "anyone not wearing a crash-hat of some description is being foolhardy" nonsense without any shred of evidence, except anecdotal, to back it up.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

skoda octavia - whole body protection :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Bond, I am so disappointed in you. There is not one single shred of scientific evidence to prove that cycle helmets have any nett benefit, not one. This is why CTC the major cycling organisation in the UK, will not encourage mandatory use. They are not even sold as safety devices by the manufacturers, but as a "product" to buy...amazing, you'd think they'd sell zillions if they were so useful, er, protective...., it's a UK/US thing......get it now? Plus, you'll look a twat.
> 
> If people want to wear one, fine, if they don't, fine. But none of this daft "anyone not wearing a crash-hat of some description is being foolhardy" nonsense without any shred of evidence, except anecdotal, to back it up.


[email protected] hell ....................where have you been, talk about back from the dead !!!!

:biggrin:

Trust me you might say that but my napper was inches away from a severe battering on a brick wall which wouldn't have done it any good at all plus I'm getting soft in my old age. And some random d!ck head in the stripper bar tried to punch my head a few weeks ago for being *"Not English"* so not only am I going wear it on my bike I'm going wear it down town on a Saturday night.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I always wear a helmet on my bike, be it road bike or mountain bike. I've seen too many split heads from not wearing one, especially the mountain bike. When I had my last big crash on the mountain bike I smashed various bits of me and the bike and having head planted into the bridleway took a very big piece out of the helmet which would've been out of my head. They all look crap let's face it. It didn't stop my glasses smashing into my face but definitely saved my skull.

Shortly before that my brother in law got it horribly wrong and hit a tree. His helmet definitely prevented a hospital visit.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

> Bond, I am so disappointed in you. There is not one single shred of scientific evidence to prove that cycle helmets have any nett benefit, not one. This is why CTC the major cycling organisation in the UK, will not encourage mandatory use. They are not even sold as safety devices by the manufacturers, but as a "product" to buy...amazing, you'd think they'd sell zillions if they were so useful, er, protective...., it's a UK/US thing......get it now? Plus, you'll look a twat.


They said that back in the days when motorcyclists' pressure groups used to moan about wearing helmets...

I think I'd rather believe ROSPA's findings based on real research... ROSPA "The effectiveness of cycle helmets"


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Sure if I get minced by a bus, truck or car at speed it won't make much difference but the main thing I'm thinking these days is would I rather land on my head with one on or without, bit of a no brainer if you'll excuse the pun even if I do look like a [email protected]

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Just as an asides a lot of the cheaper ones were't EN certified so if you are buying one it's worth checking for this, some only have the American certification and some of the cheapies have none at all. It will give a bit peace of mind that it at least meets a recognizable standard.

http://www.boardology.co.uk/Skate/Skateboard-Helmet-Guide/Skateboard-Safety-Standards.ice

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EN_1078

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Business--Manufacturing/Testing-Certification/


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

> > Bond, I am so disappointed in you. There is not one single shred of scientific evidence to prove that cycle helmets have any nett benefit, not one. This is why CTC the major cycling organisation in the UK, will not encourage mandatory use. They are not even sold as safety devices by the manufacturers, but as a "product" to buy...amazing, you'd think they'd sell zillions if they were so useful, er, protective...., it's a UK/US thing......get it now? Plus, you'll look a twat.
> 
> 
> They said that back in the days when motorcyclists' pressure groups used to moan about wearing helmets...
> ...


Believe all you want Mike, but how about reading some alternative views? You said you don't ride but now your are a bicycle helmet scientist? Bond is riding a bicycle not a motorbike, they are not comparable, I ride both. Acquaint yourself with some bicycle helmet knowledge stats/facts and come back to me if you like. A better & quicker idea would be to Google "cycle helmet debate" and it might open your eyes.............

I believe, having assessed & assimilated all the available information, you are either a helmet wearer or you are not, nowt wrong with that, each to their own.

Bond isn't, I've met him, he might waffle about a bit but no way will he be wearing one.



> Sure if I get minced by a bus, truck or car at speed it won't make much difference but the main thing I'm thinking these days is would I rather land on my head with one on or without, bit of a no brainer if you'll excuse the pun even if I do look like a [email protected]
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


Not really, how much are you increasing your impact zone by ? 30/40%? My cousin is a helmet wearer, I am not. We've cycled across countries together but don't talk about helmets. He spent last Xmas in hospital with a fractured skull and many fractured ribs. He thinks his helmet saved his life, I think it caused his crash. I would not have been going down that stretch at that speed helmetless, I'd have been very aware of my vulnerability. It's how you look at things and how you assess risks....but a default opinion of helmets = good is utter nonsense.

Focusing on helmets only deflects attention from the real cause of cycle injuries.................useless car drivers in 2 tons of metal.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

> [email protected] hell ....................where have you been, talk about back from the dead !!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I have been about a bit..............am in Stockton soon, we will meet up?

If you had been wearing a helmet perhaps you really would have had a severe battering, after all your bonce would have been very much bigger.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

You said you don't ride but now your are a bicycle helmet scientist?

No, I said I don't ride, and I don't currently, but I have ridden bicycles most of my long life and have held a motorcycle licence since I was young. I also never said I was a bicycle helmet scientist and if that is an example of your logic, I can well understand why you don't understand the figures..

Acquaint yourself with some bicycle helmet knowledge stats/facts and come back to me if you like.

I have already. As I stated earlier I had a family member suffer brain injury as a result of a bicycle accident ,whilst not wearing a helmet ,which got me involved with finding out the facts about the matter in depth.

A better & quicker idea would be to Google "cycle helmet debate" and it might open your eyes

I'm aware of the debate and the fact that the "anti helmet brigade", much like those who once stood against seatbelts and motorcycle helmets, aren't interested in the real facts about lives and health saved but just about protecting their "freedoms" I've yet to hear a cogent argument for not wearing helmets and one would only hope that if they became compulsory, standards of helmets would improve, much like motorcycle helmets have done so that the job they do would get even better.

In the meantime I hope that you don't have the sort of accident that my niece's husband had. A coma for months and changed personality and cognitive function aren't a lot of fun..


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Oh give over Mike! I've yet to hear a cogent argument FOR wearing helmets and what anti-helmet brigade? That's your logic coming over clear. I am only aware of anti-compulsion people, that take time to tackle ill informed opinions. You will have looked at what has happened in the very few countries where compulsion has been introduced?

Nobody, AFAIK, is against m/bike helmets or seat belts, but those are easily proven to be of a nett benefit, cycle helmets are not, not being either, or even remotely related.

A&E's up and down the country tonight will be full of head injuries, only a miniscule % will be cyclists. Why don't you wear one whilst driving or walking? After all the risk is high comparable with cycling, why do you think cyclists should wear one, and not drivers, when the benefit, sociologically and monetary would be would be greater if car drivers did?

I wouldn't have my kids wearing helmets, I love them too much and they all cycle, every day.

What about the thesis carried out by Bristol uni, it showed that helmet wearers have a much greater risk of being in collision with a vehicle. In fact (easily Googled) the person carrying out the study was knocked over, twice, by a car, both times whilst he was wearing a helmet. Car drives didn't see him as "vulnerable". Whilst not wearing helmet, he was given far more space by passing vehicles and more importantly, not run over.

Lots to ponder Mike, but helmets do not = good. If they did then the manufacturers would seize on that fact.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

What is the estimated percentage of cyclists in the U.K. that wear head protection while riding?

Later,
William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> > . And some random d!ck head in the stripper bar tried to punch my head a few weeks ago for being *"Not English"* so I'm going wear it down town on a Saturday night.
> >
> > :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


Perhaps if I had been born English it wouldn't have mattered what i was wearing as the occasion might not have arose but technically you're right.

:laugh: :laugh:

I still think you're argument of risk assessment and that you ride accordingly is flawed, as an example I never have and don't intend to wear a seat belt when driving unless I'm a passenger and the driver forces me to wear one, some taxis are now making you wear them or they won't take you. Does it make me drive any differently I don't think so in fact when I was a bit younger I tore about everywhere flat out from starting the engine to getting out where I was going. I never gave it a second thought, didn't make one blind bit of difference and I crashed a few times, at one time I was banned from driving the company cars after wrecking a few. I even managed to crash a brand new one after only going about 500 yards from picking it up.

And yep if you're up this way give me a shout I'm still just along the road.





William_Wilson said:


> What is the estimated percentage of cyclists in the U.K. that wear head protection while riding?
> 
> Later,
> William


Not sure but these days surprisingly almost everyone I see is wearing one these days with the telling exception of usually older blokes and smack heads who probably wouldn't know whether they were on the bike or off it most times. You rarely see kids not wearing one now a days.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Quick mention for the dozy c***s on 2 wheels who don't look,signal or obey any rule of the road, wear dark clothing and have no lights.

What happens when they inevitably have an accident? It's the evil motorist who wasn't paying attention - bolox.

2 wheels good 4 wheels bad is a big steaming pile Mark

Welcome back by the way


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

handlehall said:


> Quick mention for the dozy c***s on 2 wheels who don't look,signal or obey any rule of the road, wear dark clothing and have no lights.
> 
> What happens when they inevitably have an accident? It's the evil motorist who wasn't paying attention - bolox.
> 
> ...


You were saying






Plenty d!ck head drivers around and this one got all he deserved.

:laugh: :laugh:

To be fair I'm a fair weather cyclist and use a car so I like to think I give cars a bit more consideration than some of the full time cyclists who admittedly can be completely inconsiderate.


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Been looking for a new one myself, found this one I liked the look of but I think it's a bit overpriced.....will wait to see if it drops

http://www.giro.com/eu_en/products/men/helmets/urban/aspecttm.html

cheers

b


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > What is the estimated percentage of cyclists in the U.K. that wear head protection while riding?
> ...


That may have something to do with the higher incidence of collisions involving helmeted riders. 

Later,
William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

bill love said:


> Been looking for a new one myself, found this one I liked the look of but I think it's a bit overpriced.....will wait to see if it drops
> 
> http://www.giro.com/eu_en/products/men/helmets/urban/aspecttm.html
> 
> ...


Worth finding somewhere you can try one on, even though the sizes were the same there was a big difference in the "fit" between brands on the ones I tried. Out of interest how much is that one ???


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

> 2 wheels good 4 wheels bad is a big steaming pile Mark
> 
> Welcome back by the way


Never said that, never would. I have car, motorbike & scooter as well as several bikes.

Thanks.

I am not anti-helmet, not at all, I am pro-choice, that is anti-compulsion. That is why I challenged Mike's opinion, despite being a non-rider he said "anyone not wearing a crash-hat of some description is being foolhardy" which insinuates that those who do not are some sort of clueless risk crazed numpties. In reality many are experienced cyclists who have taken time to look at all the available information, calculated the risk and then made an informed choice.

Introducing m/cycle helmets and seat belts into the debate is only something a helmet debate newbie would do.

Nett benefit of helmet wearing has never been proven, not even in countries where it is compulsory (same countries where cycling usage drops).



> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > Quick mention for the dozy c***s on 2 wheels who don't look,signal or obey any rule of the road, wear dark clothing and have no lights.
> ...


 I saw that a few weeks back, very funny ending. Both are idiots, the pass wasn't worth getting worked up about in the first place.......


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

> Oh give over Mike! I've yet to hear a cogent argument FOR wearing helmets and what anti-helmet brigade? That's your logic coming over clear. I am only aware of anti-compulsion people, that take time to tackle ill informed opinions. You will have looked at what has happened in the very few countries where compulsion has been introduced?
> 
> Nobody, AFAIK, is against m/bike helmets or seat belts, but those are easily proven to be of a nett benefit, cycle helmets are not, not being either, or even remotely related.
> 
> ...


Well we won't agree obviously but we've been through all this with the same arguments with motorcyclists and with seat-belts and I remember the discussions well then which when on for a long time...

You say that "Nobody, AFAIK, is against m/bike helmets or seat belts, but those are easily proven to be of a nett benefit, " Well that is certainly is the case now but at the time there were pressure groups making the same arguments about compulsion and that people would be at more risk of an accident because they felt more safe. All untrue of course as the figures now show very clearly since they have been made mandatory.

You also use the oft quoted "Why don't you wear one whilst driving or walking? " well it's simple, car drivers have seat belts and airbags to protect them and walkers are unlikely to impact the pavement head first at twenty or thirty miles an hour...

As I say we won't convince one another and the law will eventually decide the situation one way or another but I'll just quote the latest from Rospa on this:-

"Head injuries, ranging from fatal skull fractures and brain damage to minor concussion and cuts, are very common injuries to cyclists. Hospital data shows that over 40% of cyclists, and 45% of child cyclists, suffer head injuries. A study of 116 fatal cyclist accidents in London and rural areas found over 70% of the cyclist fatalities in London had moderate or serious head injuries in London, and over 80% of those killed in collisions on rural roads."

I know it's a contentious issue and at the moment we all have the choice but I sincerely hope that you never have to regret the fact that you or a member of your family wasn't wearing one when they had an accident.


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> bill love said:
> 
> 
> > Been looking for a new one myself, found this one I liked the look of but I think it's a bit overpriced.....will wait to see if it drops
> ...


Seems to be going for mid £90s up to £140. My current Fox mountain helmet seems to be going for £70 and i paid nowhere near that for it. That said i met a young lad (21) tonight needing to retrain after losing his job due to him losing the use of an arm and leg following a downhill off on a mountain bike. he was wearing a helmet and it could have been worse.

cheers

b


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

> > Oh give over Mike! I've yet to hear a cogent argument FOR wearing helmets and what anti-helmet brigade? That's your logic coming over clear. I am only aware of anti-compulsion people, that take time to tackle ill informed opinions. You will have looked at what has happened in the very few countries where compulsion has been introduced?
> >
> > Nobody, AFAIK, is against m/bike helmets or seat belts, but those are easily proven to be of a nett benefit, cycle helmets are not, not being either, or even remotely related.
> >
> ...


We won't agree no, but I am not calling you or any helmet wearer "foolhardy", and that is what I took issue with.

It doesn't matter what safety feature the car driver has, many more are killed than cyclists, you don't think a helmet for drivers & passengers would reduce death/injury casualties? Of course they would. So why not wear one?

Helmets are not the issue for cycling casualties, it is bad driving and bad riding, a bit of polystyrene offers minimal protection for a small part of the human body, partly offset by increasing the chances of said part being hit. Helmets are not rated to cope with vehicular collisions! That's why if Bond is so determined to stay safe(er) he should buy a proper helmet, a motorcycle one.

I am sure the parents of children who now have significant brain damage from the rotational impact applied by a cycle helmet, when without one, they may have suffered only a bump on the head, might also have regrets. http://www.cyclehelmets.org/1039.html

I fell off once and banged my head on the road, but the new woolly bobble hat meant I only had a bruise, so I implore everyone to buy a woolly bobble hat and never ride without one.................


----------

